# Lining / Implantation Question...



## luckychance (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies

This may be better on another thread / section of the board if this isnt the right place  

Im trying to understand about the implantation window when you go through a frozen cycle - also the optimum time for your lining to ensure implantation takes place... mine has been a cycle with frozen eggs but Im guessing the principles are the same  

I've been taking progynova, scan at 12 days, lining was fine (10.4), eggs thawed at day 15... then one embie put back after fertilisation ..  

Silly question, how long does your lining stay at the level it was when scanned.. (do you view it like a natural cycle in that if there is no fertilised egg the lining will shed, or does it just 'stay' as long as you take the tablets?), also then Ive been reading about the effects of progesterone .. which may then make the lining too mature for implantation if taken too long before the embryo is put back (I think this was something Agate mentioned in a really good Q&A on another thread...?).  

Ive intentionally not read up a lot beforehand - as you never assume to get to the next stage - now im interested, as we also have a frostie and id like to understand how it works better if we do need to think about FET in the future.... Sorry if my questions are obvious!! 

Many thanks x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi I did not want to read and run but I don't know enough about it to give you a definite answer. I can only tell you what happened in my own experience.
The progesterone matures the lining and it sort of compacts I think. I was told by Penny at Serum to start my progesterone 2 days before my transfer, but only take the evening one on the first day, the second day take morning and evening and transfer on the third day. It does depend as well on the dose of the progesterone and the day the embryo will be transferred...I had a day 3 transfer.
The estrogen builds up the lining and you are right, the high levels SHOULD stop the lining from shedding, but this is not always the case. When I had mock cycles/cancelled cycles, my lining did not shed until I stopped the estrogen and also added a few days of progesterone. 
I hope someone else can be a little clearer than me!
Good luck xxx


----------



## luckychance (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi there, firstly congrats on your news, I hope all is going well for you  
Thanks for your thoughts, they are useful... I started wondered if I may get an AF soon but I think it's unlikely while still on the progynova and progesterone... It's all learning for me on a frozen cycle!!
Best wishes and thanks again xx


----------



## fat_cassy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi I wanted to add my 2cents worth.

I just had an unsuccessful medicated cycle and have stopped all meds, My nurse seems to think Af will turn up in a couple of days after stopping the meds.


----------



## luckychance (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi thanks for that...
I've got to still to take meds a few days even after BFN on HPT test date - just in case of late implantation the clinic have said...


----------

